# Wireless Extender Setup Help !!!!



## bludash (Jul 23, 2015)

Please help me I am stuck ....

I have a TP-LINK WR840 as my primary router also I have a Intex N150 router in spare. I was thinking of of using the wireless extender capability of Intex N150 and use to to extend the wifi range in my house. 
I have done the following as of now but am not able to configure it successfully please help me with your inputs....It says configured but I am not able to get the connection

In the admin console have setup the Intex N150 as a wireless extender by - doing a survey - selecting my primary router (it copies the settings from my Primary Router) - and saving the config....(Primary SSID is the same as my Primary Router but it also displays a secondary SSID which is mandatory to fill)
Checked the DHCP of the slave router and is turned off.
Wireless is enabled.
Provided a fixed IP to the slave router which is out of the DHCP range of my primary router.
DHCP for the Primary router is from xxx.xxx.0.100 to xxx.xxx.0.199 have allocated fix IP to slave router as xxx.xxx.0.201
Also this might help 
when I login to the slave router's console (after configuring it as Exetender)
 I get 3 options on the Main page which says PPPOE DHCP STATIC IP and the selected one is DHCP id selected by default (though in the advance settings DHCP is disabled)
If I try to select Static IP it asks me to fill details for 
Primary IP
Default Gateway
DNS
etc which I fill in (used IP of my primary router, also tried using the 192.168.0.201) it comes with an error *"Wan net is same as Lan "*

Please help to sort this out ....and sorry for the long post....


----------



## bludash (Jul 24, 2015)

....102 views but no reply....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2015)

queries like this require the basic details which are missing here.for any network related issued result of ipconfig /all in command prompt is essential.post these results for:
a)using WR840 alone when connected to net
b)using WR840+Intex
c)which net connection are you using & what method you use to connect to net(auto,some login page,some dialer software etc)?


----------

